# أنواع العزل والمواد العازلة



## جسر الأمل (17 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





أولا: العزل الحراري: 

العزل الحراري للأبنية هو منع انتقال الحرارة من الخارج إلى الداخل أو العكس سواء كانت درجة الحرارة مرتفعة أو منخفضة. 

مواد العزل الحراري: 

1. الألياف النباتية: 
تعمل من الخشب وتعالج لكي تكون مقاومة للحرائق وامتصاص الماء. 

2. الفلين: 
ويعمل من لحاء الشجر ويستخدم على شكل ألواح في الحوائط التي تحتاج إلى عزل وقد تستخدم على شكل مسحوق. 

3. الفلين الصخري: 
يتكون من صوف صخري ممزوج مع قطع صغيرة من الخشب مع مادة لاصقة إسفلتية غالبا، وتستخدم هذه المادة لعزل مخازن التبريد والمنشآت والبيوت الرخيصة. 

4. المواد العاكسة العازلة: 
حيث يتم فيها العزل عن طريق عكس الحرارة عن الوجه العاكس وليس بطريقة التوصيل الحراري المعتادة، ومن هذه العواكس: الألمنيوم وصفائح الفولاذ والورق العاكس والدهان العاكس. وتستخدم هذه المواد على السقف والجدران الخارجية العمودية. 

5. ألواح البولي كاربونيت المموجة ( The poly carbonate sheets): 
تصنع من مادة البولي كاربونيت الخفيفة الوزن، وتشكل على هيئة ألواح من طبقتين أو ثلاث طبقات حتى تصلح لأغراض العزل الحراري وتصبح قادرة على تحمل الصدمات، وتستخدم غالبا في الأسقف. 


6. "إستروفويل" أغشية عازلة جديدة (Reflective insulating material): 
تتكون من طبقتين من رقائق الألمنيوم العاكسة بينها فقاعات هوائية مصنوعة من مادة البولي إيثيلين، وتقوم هذه المادة بعكس أشعة الشمس عن المبنى في الصيف وتحتفظ بالحرارة داخله في فصل الشتاء، وتساعدها في ذلك الفقاعات الهوائية التي تمنع انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط، ومن فوائدها أيضا أنها عازل جيد ضد تسرب الماء والهواء مما يؤدي إلى المحافظة على الطاقة داخل المنزل. 

7. ألواح مؤخرة للحرائق (Fire retardant sheets): 
هي ألواح تتميز بإطالة زمن مقاومة الحريق للمنتج الذي يصنع منها، وهي متوفرة بجميع المقاسات التي تسمح بتشكيل قطع الأثاث الداخلي و القواطع الداخلية والحوائط. 

ثانيا: العزل الصوتي: 

أشكال العزل الصوتي في المباني: 
1. منع انتقال الصوت في القواطع والجدران والسقوف من الخارج. 
2. منع انتقال اهتزاز وأصوات المكائن. 
3. طرق امتصاص الصوت والضوضاء في الداخل. 

مواد العزل الصوتي: 

1. وحدات جدارية عازلة للصوت (Acoustique tiles): 
بلاطات ممتصة للصوت، تتكون من وجهين غالبا وتكون محببة من الكوارتز الملون والملصق بالراتنج، وتتميز بقدرتها على التحمل وسهولة التنظيف ولا يمكن تشويهها بالرسم عليها. 

2. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي (Panels of glass wool): 
يتكون اللوح من وجه من الصوف الزجاجي والوجه الآخر من ورق الألمنيوم المثقب الذي يقوم بامتصاص الصوت، ويمكن تركيبها في الحوائط و الأرضيات والأسقف، وتستخدم في المباني التجارية والصناعية الجديدة أو التي تحتاج إلى تجديد. 

3. ألواح من رغوة البلاستيك مثقبة أو محببة الوجه. 

4. ألواح من مواد ورقية مضغوطة ومثقبة الوجه. 

5. ألواح مربعة أو مستطيلة من الجبس مع ألياف في الوجه والداخل. 

6. ألواح من ألياف المعادن مع مادة الإسمنت البورتلندي الأسود. 


ثالثا: مواد العزل الصوتي والحراري:

هناك بعض المواد التي يمكن استخدامها كعوازل للصوت والحرارة معا، منها: 

1. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي: 
مصنوعة من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة رفيعة من الزجاج تكسبها الصلابة، كما أن هذه الألواح لديها القدرة على مقاومة الرطوبة وسوء الاستخدام إذ أنها تخلو من المواد القابلة للصدأ، ويمكن استخدامها في مختلف أنواع المباني لعزل الجدران والأسقف. 

2. ألواح العزل الحراري والصوتي (Thermal and acoustic sheets): 
تستخدم هذه الألواح دون الحاجة إلى تغطيتها من الداخل وتصلح خاصة لأسقف المصانع حيث تناسب جميع الأبعاد الكبيرة للإنشاء، وهذه الألواح تقاوم الغبار والرطوبة والتآكل حيث تغلفها طبقة حماية بلاستيكية ذات عمر طويل، وهذه الألواح نقية من المواد المشجعة على الصدأ. 

3. البيرلايت: 
وهو عبارة عن صخور بركانية بيضاء اللون، ويعتبر البيرلايت من أفضل العوازل المستخدمة لصناعة وتخزين الغازات السائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا، كما أنه يعتبر عازل جيد للصوت ويعطي السطح مقاومة كبيرة للحرائق، ويستخدم البيرلايت لعزل الأسقف والجدران والأرضيات. 



رابعا: عوازل الرطوبة: 

1. الإسفلت أو الورق المقطرن. 
2. شرائح الألياف الزجاجية (الصوف الصخري) وخاصة للأسطح الأفقية. 
3. الأغشية الواقية من الرطوبة: 
تتكون من سيليكات الألمنيوم والبوتاسيوم وهيدروكسيد الباريوم وكبريتات المغنيسيوم وتستخدم في الأبنية للأسطح والجدران. 
4. أغشية عازلة للماء للأسطح المعدنية "إكسيفلكس" (Exiflex waterproofing membrane for metal roof): 
يتميز هذا الغشاء العازل بسرعة التركيب ونظافته، ويتألف من عازل من طبقة واحدة ومن إزار مثبت في طرف الغشاء يسمح بتركيب المسامير عليها التي تعمل على تثبيت الغشاء على الأسقف، ويستخدم هذا العازل خاصة على الأسقف المعدنية ويصلح للمباني الصناعية والتجارية ومباني الخدمات. 
5. عازل المطاط الجديد (New waterproofing membrane): 
هو عبارة عن عازل من المطاط ينتفخ عند تشبعه بالماء كمساعد للعزل، ويتميز بأنه ذو مقاومة عالية للمواد الكيماوية وخواص مطاطية عالية، ويستخدم في الأعمال التحت أرضية كالأساسات وأعمال التمديدات الصحية وفي المنشآت الهندسية العامة كمخازن القمح وخزانات المياه والسدود. 

وهناك بعض المواد العازلة التي تستخدم لتكسية واجهات المباني منها:

1. ألواح مصنوعة من راتنجات البولستر المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية وحشوات معدنية وهي مركبات قوية ومقاومة للماء بطبقة من الجرانيت المعدني من ألوان مختلفة يتغير لونها تبعا للإنارة والضوء الخارجي أثناء النهار . 

2. ألواح تكسية من الإسمنت المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية مقاومة للعفن والصدمات والتقلبات الجوية وماء البحر، تثبي رأسيا أو أفقيا أو بشكل نصف قطري، ومتوفرة بسطح ناعم أو خشن يشبه الخشب مدهونة مسبقا أو يمكن دهانها بما يزيد عن 300 لون، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، الفنادق والمطاعم. 

3. نظام تكسية ذاتي التنظيف يتكون من مقاطع من سبائك الألمنيوم بأضلاع ضيقة وبارزة بشكل خفيف تركب أفقيا باتجاه معاكس للرياح والمطر على سكك معدنية متقاطعة، ذات تموجات ظاهرة تساعد على التحكم بشدة الإنارة والظل، وهي إما ذات سطح ناعم أو على شكل الجبس، ويمكن أن تكون بأي لون حسب الطلب، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، المطاعم والفنادق. 

4. ألواح الألمنيوم المقوسة ذات التدعيم بوصلات طرفية للأسطح والتكسية لعمل ميول بطول 100 متر، تمتاز بسهولة التركيب وهي مطلية بمادة الكلاد (Alclad) ( ألمنيوم _ زنك ) مقاوم للتآكل والصدأ، وتصلح لكافة الأسطح، ومتوفرة بشكل منحني أو مقعر أو محدب، ويمكن توصيل إنارة أو أنظمة شفط دخان على السقف، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس والإسكان العام. 
5. فتحة تهوية لشفط الهواء لدورات المياه وهي مصنوعة من مادة البولسترين الأبيض، تعمل بعد اكتشاف وجود الهواء بواسطة نظام استشعار بصري يستخدم عدسة فريزنيل (Fresnel)، وللفتحة شبك على الوجه الأمامي قابل للفك، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة 

منقول​


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## القاضى القاضى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القاضى القاضى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

حمودة البدوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيكى


----------



## سامرغازى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/index.php
موقع هندسى يخص هندسة التبريد والتكييف:73:


----------



## hhmady (20 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم على العموم الكلام القليل خير مدل انا صنيعى ومخضرم فى هذه المهنه ومقاول ثانيا واى حد عاوذ اى استفسار اوتنفيذ اعمال ده ت[ ذيرو واحد واحد ثمانيه سته سته ثمانيه اربعه سته اثنين والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## haleemart (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخى على هذا الجهد


----------



## سمير شربك (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الهام


----------



## خادم محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لك


----------



## ahmed el ebwany (27 أبريل 2010)

اريد بحث تفصيلي عن العوازل الصوتية للاهمية القصوي


----------



## nashmi (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع ولكن انت لم تذكر في موضوعك اي شي بخصوص الواح البوليستايرين المبثوق ( extruded polystiren) عالما بانها تستخدم بنسبة 90% في اعمال العازل الحراري في دول الخليج عامة وخاصة للاسطح الخرسانية كطبقة عازلة للحرارة للاسطح وايضا للحوائط الخارجية للمباني بنظام الساندويتش


----------



## eehaboo (24 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع الله يعافيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## NADER ELNEMR (9 يناير 2011)

العزل الحرارى من الاساسيات اللتى اصبحت ضروريه فى حياتنا...نجد الان ان جميع الهيئات والوزارات تعتمد ميزانيات ضخمه لبند العزل فى عقود المقاولات سواء عزل مائى او عزل حراره او العزل المتطور من التايل فوم..ونحن متخصصون والحمد لله فى هذا المجال..


----------



## Mostafa.m.gamal (14 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=148388#ixzz1jSELDpCo

*مصنع عازل للصوف الصخرى هو احد مصانع مجموعة الميمنى بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه

ينتج المصنع الصوف الصخرى حسب رغبة العميل و مواصفات المشروع من سماكات و اطوال مختلفه بالكميات المطلوبه فى عدة صور منها الالواح الصلبه و الشبه صلبه و اللفائف و الفراشات المخاطه و قطاعات الانابيب و السائب المندوف و حشو الطوب ولكل مواصفات التصفيح المختلفه.


تتميز منتاجات مصنع عازل للصوف الصخرى بالجوده و احترافيه و مرونة طاقم العمل فى التعامل مع المشروعات العملاقه و الصغيره و توفير كافة المتطلبات عبر وكلائنا فروعنا المنتشره بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه و الدول العربيه و الالتزام له الاثر فى مشاركتنا باهم المشروعات منها جامعة الملك عبدالله بجده, جامعة الاميره نوره بالرياض, مبنى ادارة سابك بالرياض, مدينة الملك عبدالله الطبيه بمكه المكرمه, مبنى مركز القبله بالمدينه المنوره, ابراج المشاعر بمنى,....الخ.

و ياتى نجاحنا هذه بفضل من الله سبحانه ثم من ثقة عملائنا امثال مجموعة بن لادن السعوديه, شركة سعودى اوجيه المحدوده, الهيئه الملكيه للجبيل و ينبع, وزارة التعليم العالى, ارامكو السعوديه, شركة الفوزان للمقاولات, سابك, الميمنى للطوب الاحمر, شركة ابناء عبدالله عبد المحسن الخضرى و العديد من الشركات و شركاء النجاح .

م. مصطفى جمال
00966505330365
[email protected]*


----------



## Mohammad Hegazy (13 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات*

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## nofal (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ياسر شعبان (18 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور*​


----------



## عبدالله العراقي87 (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله بيك


----------



## جالديران (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وزادكم علما ز..بجد عرض الموضوع منظم وشامل تقريبا


----------



## omarfathy13 (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

